# Hangs at boot (INIT: version 2.86 booting)

## Spoony

I'm installing gentoo on to a workstation, and the box is freezing on boot.

Right after "INIT: version 2.86 booting" comes up, the boot process freezes.

my gcc-config -l lists 3.3.6, 4.1.1, 4.2.0 (I'm using 4.1.1).

I installed libstdc++ and it installed gcc-3.3.6 on my system.  After that my system ran sluggish, and I rebooted.  I've noticed on some Debian users complaining about an unstable gcc 4.2 package causing the same issue.  Is there a problem with having gcc 4.2 installed (but not select in gcc-config?)

----------

## didymos

I think those Debian users may have meant that if you build a kernel with 4.2, it could make booting slow.  That said, I'm still not sure I buy it. By the way, if you'd rather not have gcc-3.3.6, remove it and install sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 instead.

----------

## SvenFischer

Filesystem check? Try a live CD to perform it.

----------

